# GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H vs ASUS P8Z77-V LX???



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2012)

This weekend my local PC vendor of choice is going to have a sale and I thought it'd be the perfect time to pick-up a Z77 board. 

Both models seem to be evenly matched in features but the ASUS board is $40 more. Is there any reason to prefer it over the D3H? overclocking features, power phases (I see that the D3H only has a 4pin connector), etc. or should I put those $40 towards something else? 

thanks for any advice.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2012)

Saw a couple of reviews and, apparently, the D3H doesn't have any problems taking CPUs to >4.5Ghz so I guess I'd be fine. Plus, the ASUS doesn't have VRM heatsinks... I think I've made up my mind unless someone else has any other input.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 14, 2012)

I have used Gigabyte boards that they are pretty darn good. I would go for the Gigabyte (which you probably already chose)


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 15, 2012)

haha! I think I'll go for the GA-Z77X-UD3H instead, it just showed up in stock


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> haha! I think I'll go for the GA-Z77X-UD3H instead, it just showed up in stock



That would be my choice ATM. I have its Z68 brother and I could not be more happier.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 16, 2012)

Just picked up

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H with free Diablo 3 






GIGABYTE GV-N520D3-1GI GT520 1GB DDR3

PENTIUM DUAL CORE G620

ACER 19"W LCD V193WEJB 1440X900

WIN7 Starter OEM


The monitor and Win7 is for my now former HTPC (Asrock 775i65G + Pentium E5800 + 2GB OCZ DDR400 EL Platnium + HD4670 AGP + 2x TV Wonder 650 Pro PCI). It's going to be re-purposed as a work PC.

The G620 and GT520 are for my current mobo (my HTCP upgrade)   I was hoping to score a 65/6670 (I also game on my HTPC) but only low end cards had discounts   I can use the GT520 for Physx once I replace it with something beffier.

And the UD3H is for my current rig  Now, to ebay for an mSATA SDD 


damn... why don't I ever have any money?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good choice actually

the other was a true low end unit which is based upon the Z68 LX model (garbage)


----------

